# La Microsoft pensa ad un Xbox One senza Kinect a 399 euro?



## juventino (17 Febbraio 2014)

Si stanno diffondendo negli ultimi giorni le voci che Microsoft starebbe pensando di commercializzare una nuova versione di Xbox One senza il Kinect, in modo da ridurre il prezzo ad un più competitivo 399 euro. Ci sarebbe incluso anche un gioco, per ora sconosciuto, in bundle.


----------



## Jino (17 Febbraio 2014)

Evidentemente le vendite sono state molto sotto la PS4


----------



## juventino (17 Febbraio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Evidentemente le vendite sono state molto sotto la PS4



Nel mese di gennaio, negli USA (storica roccaforte Microsoft), la PS4 ha venduto il doppio di Xbox One. Direi sia abbastanza significativo.


----------



## BB7 (17 Febbraio 2014)

Questa notizia è uscita tipo un mese fa ed è stata smentita ufficialmente qualche settimana fa. Si parlava anche di una versione bianca della console, notizia falsa pure quella.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Febbraio 2014)

beh bagai ci credo che la one venda meno della PS4 costa 100 euro in piu... io che le sto usando entrambe però devo dire che la One è molto più " avanti " ... 

e sentir parlare bene me di una cosa della MicroZoz è stranissimo


----------



## Albijol (17 Febbraio 2014)

Ci sono forti rumor su Amazon che vorrebbe comprare la divisione Xbox da Microsoft


----------



## Doctore (17 Febbraio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> beh bagai ci credo che la one venda meno della PS4 costa 100 euro in piu... io che le sto usando entrambe però devo dire che la One è molto più " avanti " ...
> 
> e sentir parlare bene me di una cosa della MicroZoz è stranissimo


Dai tempo che la ps4 fra qualche mese uscirà con dei gioconi da paura.


----------



## vota DC (17 Febbraio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> beh bagai ci credo che la one venda meno della PS4 costa 100 euro in piu... io che le sto usando entrambe però devo dire che la One è molto più " avanti " ...
> 
> e sentir parlare bene me di una cosa della MicroZoz è stranissimo



Magari è per quello che è indietro. L'Amiga era meglio degli altri PC a livello di grafica, idem per Atari Lynx paragonato al verdenero Gameboy e al Game Gear.


----------

